# JFileChooser - es sollen nur Ordner wählbar sein



## brainray (23. Sep 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe schon gegoogelt, gedokut, bin aber noch nicht fündig geworden:
kann ich JFileChooser so konfigurieren, daß nur Ordner wählbar sind, nicht Dateien?

Danke vorab

Ray


----------



## SlaterB (23. Sep 2009)

deine Überschrift 1:1 bei google eingetippt
Google
->
http://www.java-forum.org/awt-swing-swt/86535-mit-jfilechooser-ein-verzeichnis-auswaehlen.html


----------



## brainray (23. Sep 2009)

Danke!! Das ist natürlich peinlich, ich hatte nur Englisch gesucht...

Hier ist die gesuchte Methode:

fc.setFileSelectionMode(JFileChooser.DIRECTORIES_ONLY);


----------

